# echolink



## dumboldman (Jun 6, 2012)

does anyone know how to get echolink to work with hughesnet and a belkin n300 wireless router.have to have ports 5200 TCP /5198 UDP/5199 UDP to work. tried portforward.com said i needed ststic IP ran their software didn't do any good,i'm open for any suggestions thanks.:banghead:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

portfoward is telling you that you pc needs a static ip.
you understand how to do that?

go to ipchicken.com and note your ip address. compare this ip to the one on the routers wan port. Are they the same?


----------

